# TB500 and BPC 157 dosage/cycle



## Cleanabs (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a tendon issue on my arm and want to know what you would recommend dosage and length of cycle. Looking at other threads peptidesuk and purepeptides get a thumbs up, is this still the case.

cheers


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

*
BPC 157 Enhances the growth hormone receptor expression in tendon fibroblasts this would be more of a advantage in joint/tendon/ligament healing 
*

my dosage i've used in the past is below.

Mix 2 ml water with each Vial of BPC-157

Dosage :
15iu of bpc-157 first thing in the morning into the area as near as possible to injury.
15iu of bpc-157 late evening into the area as near as possible to injury .

BPC-157 can be run for 4 weeks, followed by a 2 week rest. after this if you are still not feeling 100% it'll be safe to run another course of BPC-157.

*

*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ivan giving iu amounts is useless buddy you need to give doses in mcg.

a common dose is 250-350mcg injected micro-dose around the area twice a day for 2 weeks then evaluate the issue


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Ivan giving iu amounts is useless buddy you need to give doses in mcg.
> 
> a common dose is 250-350mcg injected micro-dose around the area twice a day for 2 weeks then evaluate the issue


 Hi Paul, wear and tear has caused issues around my elbows and brachialis. Tennis elbow in particular. Left a job where there was lots of typing so there's improvement but my age is there plus used to work in building trade and lift heavy. I purchased BPC 157 from Purepeptides the other day. Am I still ok to pin Ipam and mod GRF as well as BPC? I bought hex and GHRP 2 to try as well but seems the most effective and consensus goes with Ipam and GRF 1-29 for leaning out and assistance with body fat loss (my goals there).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all peptides have the capability to lose fat one does not do it better than another essentially IPAM has the least amount of side effects this is why most prefer to use this peptide over the other GHRP peptides


----------

